# New 4X4!! Need to find trails



## timice (Jan 9, 2003)

I just bought my first 4-wheel drive pickup truck and am looking for trails to drive. I live in the Grand Rapids area. Any thing close? Where can I look to find trails across the state? All input welcome. Thanks


----------



## Basscat (Sep 13, 2000)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_15070-38330--,00.html


----------



## DonVanArman (Sep 14, 2002)

Please check out www.glfwd.org. You should be able to find a club afiliate near you. Doing a little research should hook you up with some experienced people that can save you a lot of heartache and $$$. You picked an addictive hobby, but it's worth it. Get to know the rules and have a blast.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

get a hold of me if you are still looking for a club to go wheeling w/. We are Powerhouse4x4 Club which is located in Grand Rapids. We do most of our wheeling in the Baldwin, Reed city, Chase area.


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

djkillaz said:


> get a hold of me if you are still looking for a club to go wheeling w/. We are Powerhouse4x4 Club which is located in Grand Rapids. We do most of our wheeling in the Baldwin, Reed city, Chase area.



Do you have any more info on your club? We do most of ours around Welston, Freesoil area.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

we are having a get together this sunday if your interested. just for fun. but there will be alot of cool people there who are big time wheelers. bring as many as you want. more the marrier. come about noonish.   :woohoo1: :Welcome:  :coolgleam


----------



## smiley1544 (Oct 18, 2002)

I can't this weekend, because of turkey hunting, but keep me informed.


----------



## djkillaz (Mar 7, 2004)

we have a new club. 
goto www.geocities.com/ddoffroad
its a grand rapids base club.


----------

